# Kind of May photo Assignment!



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay this is cheating because obviously I didn't take the photos! But I am in most of them! Dora never seems to get pictures taken at the trail but apparently this photographer liked her! I think I am going to go ahead and order a few because this has been my favorite trial since she was so full of energy... cost us some points but she looked so happy!

If any of you are in the midwest and looking for a photographer for a club outing. This guy is really nice. He works with you afterwards to get what you want. He can do candid shots, fun shots, action shots. Really reasonable rates too!

http://www.dickclarkphoto.com

Click Galleries
Obedience Trials
Columbus All Breed
Havanese- Marty is the first 2 pages, Dora and I am the rest!

Amanda

P.S. The maltese gallery is all mine!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

They are great pictures, Amanda!! I especially love the one of Dora jumping over the hurdle and both she AND you aren't touching the ground! Good shot! Makes me want to get the guys in Agility too!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Too cute -- GO DORA!!


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

They are so cute! She looks like she is having so much fun!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

nice pictures!looks like fun!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

She did have a lot of fun. She has finally learned the ring is fun even when someone follows you around! It took her a bit to get used to an empty ring with a judge following at your heels but this time as you can see on the jump shot, she loves rally!

Amanda


----------



## JimMontana (Feb 18, 2007)

Those are good, both the dogs and you, Amanda.

Btw, you might mention to people (not criticizing, just trying to help) -- dumbly I didn't realize at first that if you mouse point at the photo, THEN you have the option of looking at a larger size photo.

I liked the leaping hurdles photos, and I liked there was a wild-hair shot, #56. I guess I like the wild look.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jim,
Good point! I wasn't even clicking them to make them bigger. I was just trying to see which ones I want by squinting my eyes!

It is nice to see Dora in full action and I love the jumping shots. I just need to get to the club early one night and take some with a timer. Catching them in action with the right settings is the hardest part.


----------

